# She stole my children...



## whittfield (Feb 26, 2011)

my wife was my girlfriend for about 3 years. During that time we had two kids; a girl and then my boy. we were married a short time after my son was born.(I felt we were married without the ring and ceremony, but she felt it was not enough and pressured me into going to the justice of the peace.) My wife was married when we met and was separated from him. They were blessed with a daughter, (who became my step-daughter when she was 6 years old). We were married and together for about 11 years. To make a long story short. Leaving out the heated disagreements, and issues that were part of our lives, I left home for a month to visit my terminally ill grandmother,( who was my heart, and I still grieve over her), and when I returned, my wife took my kids and moved out. Since then, I been through alot. I went through a period of depression and self pity. I literally threw away my career, and home. my wife and I are still visiting together. It is because of us still seeing each other intimately, I try to believe her when she tells me she has never cheated on me. I know that if a woman is with another guy she would drop her ex. right? I have no proof. Should I be seeking the truth or just let it be as it is. I am still heartbroke and although I have written much here, I have not written even half of the symptoms of our issues. I would like to start a dialog about this thread. If you have any advice, I would be happy to know a new perspective.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Consider therapy... If it comes down to it, with the kids, your personal life will go on, but you will always be their father and it's on you to be their dad.


----------

